# Private Messages



## rollinbud (Apr 23, 2012)

All of a sudden I can no longer send PM's, is there a reason for this? I have made no changes.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 23, 2012)

something changed for your account. when i hover over your screen name the menu box does not give me the option to pm you, so it appears as if no one can message you, either. it would still allow me the option to add you as a contact, though. weird.

i'd love to know what that's all about. i've seen it on other screen names and i always wonder if they are banned, but the avatar still shows. clearly you are not banned, so i don't know.


----------



## red0021 (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you turn off private messages in your preferences?


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

rollinbud said:


> All of a sudden I can no longer send PM's, is there a reason for this? I have made no changes.


check your settings in....myrollitup/ general settings...

Private Messaging 

 Private Messaging:
 Private Messaging on
 Private Messaging off
 This forum features a private messaging system, which allows members to send messages to one another privately.

If you do not want to send or receive private messages, you may disable the private messaging system.

 Receive Private Messaging:
 Only from Contacts and Moderators
 From all members
 You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.


----------



## rollinbud (Apr 24, 2012)

My settings have none of that, RIU disabled it. Im contacting them.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 24, 2012)

rollinbud said:


> My settings have none of that, RIU disabled it. Im contacting them.



the option is back on your dropdown so it appears to have been sorted out. did a mod fix it?


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 24, 2012)

rollinbud said:


> My settings have none of that, RIU disabled it. Im contacting them.


guess you have been banned...lol..


----------



## ohmy (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL might be because you sent a pm thinking it was private


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 24, 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem. Who do you have to contact to get it fixed?


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 24, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> I seem to be having the same problem. Who do you have to contact to get it fixed?


PM isn't available until you hit a certain number of posts.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

rollinbud said:


> My settings have none of that, RIU disabled it. Im contacting them.


its fixed now


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> I seem to be having the same problem. Who do you have to contact to get it fixed?


think it 25 posts.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

lime73 said:


> think it 25 posts.


Nope.................................


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> I seem to be having the same problem. Who do you have to contact to get it fixed?


looks like you have it now!


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Nope.................................


Hahahaha


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

lime73 said:


> Hahahaha


Fancy seeing you here.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fancy seeing you here.


why? am i in the wrong area?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

lime73 said:


> why? am i in the wrong area?


Dont know buddy. Have a look around.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

yah why am i here???...i must be high..nope....not high enough...lol

support thread wtf hahahaha


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

lime73 said:


> yah why am i here???...i must be high..nope....not high enough...lol
> 
> support thread wtf hahahaha


ROFLMFAO.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool. It's fixed now. Thanks, RIU!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Cool. It's fixed now. Thanks, RIU!


If i can remember correctly it now goes on how long you have been a member. I cant find rollitups post about it.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Cool. It's fixed now. Thanks, RIU!


----------



## Jaxx37 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else having this problem again?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2013)

You have to be here for x amount of days and have x amount of posts before you're allowed to send PM'S m8..
We don't give out the x number or spammers would have that info..


----------



## Jaxx37 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahh fair enough. Thanks!


----------

